# Cognitive Functions and Popular Memes



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been realizing a connection between cognitive functions and several popular internet memes. 

Philosoraptor - Ti. Memes involving him are always about thinking one step further and presenting an interesting and amusingly logical interpretation of something.

Sudden Clarity Clarence - Ni. He's always about connections previously unrealized.

Troll Science - Ne. All about making up crazy ideas things that wouldn't actually work. The creator of the meme knows this, and presents it as a joke.

Feels - Fi. One of the most emotional memes, dealing with emotional impressions on a personal level, and rather obvious with it's name.

Forever Alone - Fe, being denied. Possibly inferior Fe.

You Don't Say - Se, (really kind of the same thing as Captain Obvious)

Cereal Guy - Ni, He makes predictions and offers insights on things. Is shocked when his predictions are wrong.

X All the Y! - Te and/or Se. Getting things done! But it can be biting off more than one can chew.

Pepperidge Farm Remembers - Si, but used in a very minimal, un-detailed manner.

Troll Face - Ne/Fe, used in a way to frustrate people for one's own amusement.

Ridiculously Photogenic Guy - Se/Fe. Always winning at things regarding appearance and social events.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Social Awkward Penguin: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I suspect Ti/Te calls the face palm meme.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

So Much Pun.

l don't even know. Se?

Answer:
* *




Captain Obvious


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Quantum Knight said:


> I've been realizing a connection between cognitive functions and several popular internet memes.
> 
> Philosoraptor - Ti. Memes involving him are always about thinking one step further and presenting an interesting and amusingly logical interpretation of something.


Seems more Ni to me, turning one concept into a similar but different concept. 



> Sudden Clarity Clarence - Ni. He's always about connections previously unrealized.


Seems like weak Ne logic to me. 



> Troll Science - Ne. All about making up crazy ideas things that wouldn't actually work. The creator of the meme knows this, and presents it as a joke.


More like fail Ti logic. 



> Feels - Fi. One of the most emotional memes, dealing with emotional impressions on a personal level, and rather obvious with it's name.


Seems FiNi.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Seems FiNi.


Why that specifically?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Why that specifically?


Because I relate to it and I know what it means, essentially the whole, my feelz, they are so deep and complex nothing can put them into words without simplifying their nature, but I can also see a relation to type 4.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Because I relate to it and I know what it means, essentially the whole, my feelz, they are so deep and complex nothing can put them into words without simplifying their nature, but I can also see a relation to type 4.


Ah right, the deep and complex part. :tongue:


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, I've added a few more (see original post)



ephemereality said:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Knight* _I've been realizing a connection between cognitive functions and several popular internet memes.
> 
> Philosoraptor - Ti. Memes involving him are always about thinking one step further and presenting an interesting and amusingly logical interpretation of something.
> 
> ...


Hmm... I've thought the same things along with what I originally had, but didn't see them as prevalent. Though I agree with you seeing Troll Science as flawed logic (Ti)


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

ESTJ:










ESFP









ESFJ:


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Women Logic | Know Your Meme Fi or Fe?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Scelerat said:


> Women Logic | Know Your Meme Fi or Fe?


Jung would definitely attribute that to Fe if the reason behind the logic is because of a general impression that's how women and men "are".


----------

